# This is kindof wierd..but



## REDYELLOWBLUE (Mar 20, 2012)

i stencil the original 151 pokemon everywhere i go , in hopes that i dont know? maybe someone will find them all? or just for the sheer fun of it?
I dont know about you , but if i was on the 108 and saw a Hefty Bulbasaur staring at me from the bottom end of the road block id be pretty stoked.
If anyone finds one ill be so happy.


----------



## man of the forest (Apr 12, 2013)

thats good shit man.


----------



## Benny (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone might eventually try and track you down like the guy in this documentary,"The mystery of the Toynbee Tiles". It's an interesting documentary. Heres the link and click on continue as free user : http://www.putlocker.com/file/C2764827559142AB#


----------



## Pooch (May 15, 2013)

Nice. I passed this a couple years ago.


----------

